# Need Help! Dirt along patio?



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Any idea what this could be? I was thinking ants but I messed with the dirt and nothing came out.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Moles


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

robjak said:


> Moles


Thank you! Best way to get rid or prevent them?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I found trapping to work best. Victor Out o' Sight... There is a learning curve.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhz1tBfhUos

But you should search this site for mole solutions.

try this thread for ideas: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=32782


----------

